# Wine coolers



## KathyVann2 (Jan 17, 2017)

Hello all,
I am a starter in wine making. I started preparing wine three months ago. Now I need some space to store the prepared wine. I am confused whether to choose wine cellar or wine cooler. My husband had already selected a model online http://www.bestbrandappliance.ca/en/catalog/product/239673-Avantgarde-LBWC46DSS. Before purchasing it, I would like to get suggestions on whether to go with cooler or wine cellar. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mismost (Jan 17, 2017)

It's cute. But, if you get into making wine, you'll need to store 100's of bottles. we have wine stored in the closets, under the beds, and down at the neighbors house.

Cellar, if you have the space.


----------



## KathyVann2 (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you Mismost for your suggestion. The model which we selected can hold only 46 bottles. Will a cooler with the capacity of holding 100 bottles be enough?? 
I thought of cellar, but I am not very sure about the ideal conditions for storing them. If you can share the ideal conditions for storing wine in the wine cellar, it will be useful for me.


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 18, 2017)

I Kathy. Wine cellars are usually anywhere between 45-65 F. The main thing with cellars is that the temp doesn't fluctuate too much.Mine through the course of the year sits between 50-60,on a few hot summer days it gets a few degrees warmer.As Mismost said,as you get more into wine making,you will want more space.
My 2 cents- if you have the option of going with a Cellar I would go for that


----------



## NorCal (Jan 18, 2017)

Do you have a place for a cellar? I'd totally do that if I had the space.


----------



## StBlGT (Jan 18, 2017)

cellar. I just started wine making, and in a short 1.5 years, my inventory is about to exceed 200 bottles. which is probably nothing compared to most on here.


----------



## bkisel (Jan 18, 2017)

Can you do both? Instead of the wine cooler like in the link get a beverage cooler. Move wine from the cellar up to the beverage cooler which can be used for more than just cooling wine.

I store my wine in the basement which is between 60-70F over the course of the year. Bottles are kept there until ready to be consumed.

Here are two photos of my under the counter beverage cooler...


----------



## FTC Wines (Jan 19, 2017)

We have 600ish bottles in our wine room at 68*, and we have 2 wine chillers, 42 bottles each, one to store our drink soon wines, we like our wines chilled even reds. The second chiller holds long term aging wines, Amorones, Nebillio, etc. This chiller is kept locked. The chillers are Frigidaire from Lowes, very inexpensive. They each use $2.25 of electric per month here in Fl durning the summer. Roy


----------



## Johnd (Jan 19, 2017)

I used to have two refrigerator sized wine storage units, and I loved them. In the end, my production and aging just outgrew them. Now, with storage for somewhere around 2000 bottles, 14 carboys and several barrels, I hope I'm set for life!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 19, 2017)

Most of my wine is stored in boxes in my basement, which averages about 68 degrees - oddly enough, a little cooler in the summer when the AC runs. Then I have a 50 bottle wine fridge to keep 'ready to drink' wines. Generally, if I'm opening a bottle, I pull it from the wine fridge. But there are also bottles stored on a large wine rack, and I'll occasionally go diving through the boxed up stuff if I'm looking to sample.


----------



## Doodlewine (Jan 19, 2017)

I ended up building a wine walk-in cooler in my garage. Used a coolbot. Keep it at 55 degrees and it holds 800 bottles. Coolbot rocks!


----------

